# Spiderwire Stealth End Serving



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know about the spiderwire but I use spectra extreme braid 50lb which is .36mm about the same as .14 halo and I like it better than halo and it is less than half the price.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Can I find it somewhere online? 

Automan


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Ebay.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been playing with it on my personal bows to test. lays down pretty good but the black will come off and color your hands. we will see what happens on my c4

the power pro 100% spectra works well and acts just like halo but color choices are red and green. havent broke down for the ebay stuff yet


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Does Spiderwire grip the string well enough to reduce serving separation? I have some yellow laying around. The 100% Spectra also has my interest. 


Automan


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

automan26 said:


> Does Spiderwire grip the string well enough to reduce serving separation? I have some yellow laying around. The 100% Spectra also has my interest.
> 
> 
> Automan


I have .008 spectra and I hate it. I went exclusively to Halo. I think I have a partial roll and a brand new .008 rolls collecting dust on my bench


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried the green a few years ago. It works fine, but colors are limited. I just stick with Halo these days.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

The spider did not work for a solo cam cable re served it with halo


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

jacobw said:


> I have .008 spectra and I hate it. I went exclusively to Halo. I think I have a partial roll and a brand new .008 rolls collecting dust on my bench


How much you want for your .008 spools
Do you have white and black


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> How much you want for your .008 spools
> Do you have white and black


I have a brand new roll and like a 1/2 roll of black. I use white halo now


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

jacobw said:


> I have .008 spectra and I hate it. I went exclusively to Halo. I think I have a partial roll and a brand new .008 rolls collecting dust on my bench


Not an expert string builder by any means but 0.008" is quite small for regular serving purposes and should only be used on end loops. I like my end loops served instead of tag end wrap and 0.008" spectra is all I used. Loop ends served are quite more durable when compared to tag end wrap. The white turns clear and looks quite nice plus the small diameter makes for a nice smooth transition when served over it.

I also use the 50 lbs (0.014") braided spectra line (mostly black or white) for regular serving and the serving is holding up quite nicely around sharp cam angle/bend and durable. Not to mention it is fraction of the price when compared to Halo and 3D, which are pretty much the same material. The served texture is in the middle between Halo and 3D, making the string not too stiff and not too soft, respectively. 

I am going the cheaper route and have no plans on using Halo and/or 3D, until proven otherwise. Just my opinion. Thanks,


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

that 008 spectre works great on some applications. just have to know what you can use it on.... i can tell you that its used alot on loops but also on quite a few strings......


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I like using the .008 on the roller guard servings and where you serve for the string stop. Especially on the Hoyt bows the white turns clear very easily and it doesn't look like the hole thing is served. 

.008 on end servings can be kind of a pain when you put the strings on on the bow for the first time and have to bend the strings to get it on the cam, since it makes it really stiff. Noticed that the most on the prime bows. Besides from that it has held up fine.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

nimrod1034 said:


> I like using the .008 on the roller guard servings and where you serve for the string stop. Especially on the Hoyt bows the white turns clear very easily and it doesn't look like the hole thing is served.
> 
> .008 on end servings can be kind of a pain when you put the strings on on the bow for the first time and have to bend the strings to get it on the cam, since it makes it really stiff. Noticed that the most on the prime bows. Besides from that it has held up fine.


I like that idea. I prefer small roller guard serving.

Automan


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spider-wire*

I use 50# line for my end loops only. Works great for that.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Trailerdog said:


> I use 50# line for my end loops only. Works great for that.


That is sweet. What is the blue serving?

Automan


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

When you use the spider wire do y'all just use a drill and empty spool to transfer it? Then that way you can still use the servers?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You can take any serving spool that you have that is not full and put anything you want over the top of what's already on there.

Variable speed drill and a bolt is all you need.


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

automan26 said:


> that is sweet. What is the blue serving?
> 
> Automan


bcy 3d


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

so 50# ultracast spiderwire is about the same as .014 Halo natural?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have thought about Siderwire but I believe it has Teflon in it to make it cast better. I wonder if that would contribute to serving separation.

Automan


----------



## Arrowflikr (Jun 19, 2011)

If you use braided spectra fishing line, make sure you get 8 strand, it is much rounder and slicker than cheaper 4 strand. I found 60# close to Halo 14, worked well but the color tends to rub off on my fingers.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

ThanX
I am not into fishing so I value your input. I will definitely keep this in mind. My little town is about 3 miles beyond the edge of the earth, so at this time of year my selection is limited, but I plan to get out soon and when I do I will keep this in mind.

Automan


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I used the 50# spiderwire on my loops and end serving and so far its working out well I used the invi-braid for clear serving.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I have not tried the spectra/dyneema fishing lines but the kite string works great !!! I use 150lb spectra kite string for my center serving. I do use some of the Power Pro spectra fishing line for served D-Loops but have not used it on a string. Power Pro fishing line is also available in yellow because I use that for furled leaders for fly fishing.

When I get my new string jig built I will be using all Spectra kite line for my servings. The 50lb will work wonderfully for loops and such while the 150lb works for center serving. The kite line is white and turns translucent when laid down.

When I re-did the center serving on my factory strings I used the 150 spectra with a tag layer and my G-nocks fit perfectly.

I have actually considered buiding a string from some very light weight spectra line.


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

I have used spiderwire for several months now. I use it only to end serve the loops until BCY came out with the .008 material. I use it now. Spiderwire works great on end loops. I wouldn't use it to serve up the string. To slick. and it will creep up the string. Being multifibered it will fray on you. Works good if you have nuckling problems where the loops come together. I wouldn't buy the 80# spiderwire, I would use 30# as it's tensile strength is around 60#. You don't need the tensile strength on an end loop. You only need the compression as end loops don't move very much. The rest of the serving is what takes the abuse.



automan26 said:


> Berkley Spiderwire Stealth is a 100% dyneema braid just like Halo serving. 80# Spiderwire is about the same diameter as Halo, but Spiderwire is cheaper per foot than Halo. Has anyone tried using Spiderwire as end serving? The main difference I see between Spiderwire and Halo is that Spiderwire has a slight bit of Teflon in the fibers. My brother gave me a spool of yellow 80# Spiderwire Stealth and I am looking hard at giving it a try when I build my next set of threads.
> 
> Automan


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Where do you get the spectra extreme braid from?



ky.trophy said:


> I don't know about the spiderwire but I use spectra extreme braid 50lb which is .36mm about the same as .14 halo and I like it better than halo and it is less than half the price.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

The kite line will not fray, it is designed to be used with stunt kites where the lines are constantly rubbing against each other. I have not had any issues with it moving, Unlike the the fishing line it has no teflon so it isn't quite as slick but it is Very durable.


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

ebay


----------

